# HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

MySpace.com - HUFSCHMID GUITARS SWITZERLAND - 31 - Male - MONTREUX, Zurich - www.myspace.com/hufschmidguitars 

Found this guy on myspace


----------



## audibleE (Oct 12, 2007)

But for the price he's asking, I think he'll have a hard time selling these.

Starting prices for a 7 string around around $3000.00 US

C'mon??? Are friggin' serious?


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2007)

Not bad, nothing special, prices much tooooo high


----------



## Desecrated (Oct 12, 2007)

audibleE said:


> But for the price he's asking, I think he'll have a hard time selling these.
> 
> Starting prices for a 7 string around around $3000.00 US
> 
> C'mon??? Are friggin' serious?



A lot of luthiers take this kind of prices. To bad.


----------



## skinhead (Oct 12, 2007)

His works are kind of good, but those prices are not right.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 12, 2007)

Although his prices are high, his work seems to be very nice.


----------



## Scarpie (Oct 12, 2007)

thanks desecrated for posting this up, for it reminds of what i am about to propose the rowdy fellas that populate this awesome forum.

ahem,,,,, i would like to point out and address to everyone that i am currently accepting donations to support my custom 8 string fund. all/any donations will be rewarded with a cute charming smile and quite possibly a kiss on the cheek, pending size of ones contribution. thank you and have a good night.

 

where is the love?


----------



## audibleE (Oct 17, 2007)

Rowdy fellas? On here? I disagree. I was just commenting that I for one wouldn't pay that kind of money for an instrument unless it was already a collectable value and had some stable investment opportunity.

Pay those prices just because someone is building that themselves still doesn't seem worth it? Granted, the instruments do look very nice and seem to be built very well, I still don't think that price is justified.

That is all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't like any of the features of those instruments  Truss rod adjustment at the body end of the neck, non angled headstocks, bolt no necks, no floyds. I don't think I see any feature on any of those guitars that warrants that kind of price tag, except for the fact it's hand made (which isn't always good). I've never read any reviews of his guitars so I can't say whether the quality is there or not, but there's not a whole lot of selling features.


----------



## Abhorred (Oct 17, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't like any of the features of those instruments  Truss rod adjustment at the body end of the neck, non angled headstocks, bolt no necks, no floyds. I don't think I see any feature on any of those guitars that warrants that kind of price tag, except for the fact it's hand made (which isn't always good). I've never read any reviews of his guitars so I can't say whether the quality is there or not, but there's not a whole lot of selling features.



 But they do have a very neutral sound.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2007)

But for $3000 I'll snag a KxK and a half  Or at least a custom from someone I've heard more about. Maybe he's already big in Europe


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 17, 2007)

audibleE said:


> But for the price he's asking, I think he'll have a hard time selling these.
> 
> Starting prices for a 7 string around around $3000.00 US
> 
> C'mon??? Are friggin' serious?



You've got to bear in mind that the US$ has dropped considerably in value in recent years. It's a reasonable price for Europe.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 18, 2007)

This is very true. But If I can get an awesome guitar for under $1000.00 then what's the point of paying more? For instance, the Loomis Custom Schecter is around $850.00... That's a signature type guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Oct 18, 2007)

audibleE said:


> This is very true. But If I can get an awesome guitar for under $1000.00 then what's the point of paying more? For instance, the Loomis Custom Schecter is around $850.00... That's a signature type guitar.



Well, let's put this in perspective. Firstly, in Europe we'll pay around the equivalent of $2400 for a brand new UV777PBK, so this price really is cheap. Secondly, a high quality hand made custom instrument is going to piss all over that Loomis from a very great height. So, assuming his quality control is up to scratch, it really isn't a bad deal at all for us Euro folk. All European luthiers are struggling getting US customers due to the exchange rate.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn you American dollar for being shit in Euros!!!!

I'd like to see someone piss on a Loomis at a "great height," that would actually be funny.


----------



## doctorG (Oct 19, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I don't like any of the features of those instruments
> 
> I do
> 
> ...



check out his website www.hufschmidguitars.com and you can read reviews at harmonic central...

a friend of mine just bought one....

Hufschmid is very famous in europe, he actually made guitars for Fear Factory, Annhiliator, epica, afterforever, broken september, switchback, omen, zekyel and lots of professional performers play on his pickups like within temptation..... 
i'm actually in contact with him and he is going to build an 8 string for me!!! i will post pics when i get the monster.....

the point is... do you know the difference between a factory mass produced guitar and a work of art? I do and this is why i'm having enough and want to have a unique handmade guitar that nobody else will have made for me.......
and i dont think any luthier in the world would spend over 100 hours building an instrument for 800$ hahahahaha wtf?


----------



## Psychoface (Oct 19, 2007)

sexy guitars, but expencive i must admit


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 19, 2007)

doctorG said:


> the point is... do you know the difference between a factory mass produced guitar and a work of art? I do and this is why i'm having enough and want to have a unique handmade guitar that nobody else will have made for me.......
> and i dont think any luthier in the world would spend over 100 hours building an instrument for 800$ hahahahaha wtf?



Since I have 2 customs in the works now, I would say I do. For me most of my gripes are aesthetics things. And why the hell are you laughing at me? Where did I say his guitars should be $800? And I don't know why Europeans aren't getting customs from US shops with their dollar being absolute shit now. I never said the quality WASN'T there, just that I had never heard of them, so to me they don't have the name recognition that would justify having a $3k+ price tag. And I've never snapped a headstock on a guitar because the truss rod has been at the headstock end. And supposedly, having an angled headstock increases pressure on the nut, which is supposed to increase sustain, not that I'm enough of a tone snob to really give a shit if my guitar will sustain for 1 second longer. If a guitar is built right, having an angled headstock isn't going to make it weak. But, like I said, that's mostly an aesthetics issue for me. If he's big in Europe and a bunch of famous people like his guitars, good for him, I never wished him ill, I just said that $3k+ seems a bit much. I also said:



JJ Rodriguez said:


> But for $3000 I'll snag a KxK and a half Or at least a custom from someone I've heard more about. *Maybe he's already big in Europe*



So I kind of already covered one of the points in your post, which frankly I found kind of offensive and condescending in tone (mostly the last paragraph).









And welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Guitarwizard (Oct 20, 2007)

Dudes, hold on!!!! It's not that expensive.

Here in Switzerland, you pay even $3000 for an UV!!! 
It's just that Swiss Franc and Euro are pretty high at the moment, while US$ is totally at the bottom..

For example: 1$ was more that 2 Swiss Francs 10 years ago...
now it's 1.20!


----------



## audibleE (Oct 22, 2007)

audibleE said:


> Damn you American dollar for being shit in Euros!!!!
> 
> I'd like to see someone piss on a Loomis at a "great height," that would actually be funny.



Again, I'll quote myself... dammit....


----------



## 8stringlover (Nov 2, 2008)

the sound is umbalivable! respect!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 2, 2008)

DEJA VU 

use one thread to post something "new" not few ones for the same


----------



## zorn (Nov 3, 2008)

8stringlover said:


> the sound is umbalivable! respect!




Sorry to object:
Crappy sound and boring noodeling.


----------

